# Weight of gas, 2.6 kg full



## trustyrusty (19/6/17)

Does know weight of 2.6 kg bootle when full. I thought it was around 14 - 18kg ? I have used quiet a bit and weighs 10kg. Is there info on this anyway. Found a lot threads incomplete with no answer, thanks


----------



## Grott (19/6/17)

My 2.6kg keg King bottle ( cast iron )weighs 9.9kg when full.


----------



## trustyrusty (19/6/17)

That's what I originally thought... mmmm I think I better check weighing. Cheers


----------



## n87 (19/6/17)

The empty weight should be stamped on the bottle.
Add that to the 2.6 and you have your fuyll weight.


----------



## Grott (19/6/17)

n87 said:


> The empty weight should be stamped on the bottle.
> Add that to the 2.6 and you have your fuyll weight.



Does that weight include the tap valve? I don't think it does as you can have different ones like fire extinguisher handles.


----------



## n87 (19/6/17)

Grott said:


> Does that weight include the tap valve? I don't think it does as you can have different ones like fire extinguisher handles.



Not sure, but that weight would not be much, 100g or so.


----------



## manticle (20/6/17)

Mine is a bit over 9kg


----------



## trustyrusty (20/6/17)

I get 8.9Kg with regulator off 
wow I have used for a year - about 15 or more brews... I do natural carb and turn off gas when not using so no slow leak..
Does that mean I have about 1.6 KG Left assuming 9.9KG full? I cannot see anything about empty weight... says 2.6 KG 4 L....other bits hard to read..
Thanks


----------



## Grott (20/6/17)

Mine was 7.2kg empty, got an extra 100gms on refill. If you have used 1kg for dispensing only then that should give you 26 x 19l kegs however take a couple off for purging etc. I take it your cylinder is cast iron? So yes, should have 1.6kg left.


----------



## trustyrusty (20/6/17)

Cool, Kegking keg - 1.6 Kg left  means 1.6 x what I have done already 14 x 1.6 = approx 23 batches... about right I guess.. The 14 will include wastage. Thanks


----------



## Brewno Marz (20/6/17)

Depends. I have two Keg King 2.6kg CO2 bottles. The older one (2009) is 7.3kg empty and 9.9kg full. The newer one (2016) is 8.1kg empty and 10.7kg full. Either way you are doing well and still have a few kegs worth of gas left in the bottle.


----------



## trustyrusty (20/6/17)

Thanks - one thing I remember is that when I took it for a refill last time when he gave it back to me, it really felt a lot heavier than an extra 2.6 kgs.Strange, anyone else got the same impression.... may have something to do with being a liquid gas but a kg is a kg... cheers


----------



## Crakkers (20/6/17)

Whenever I get a refill, I weigh it with the reg & gauges connected, write the date & weight on a post-it note and stick it on the gas bottle.
Every so often I weigh it just to see how much CO2 is left. Nothing worse than running out at 5 o'clock on a Saturday afternoon!
I haven't weighed it for a while - better go and do it right now.


----------



## trustyrusty (20/6/17)

I think the idea of putting bottle on a cheap bathroom scale is great... set the weight to 0 with empty keg and reg, ... get it filled and put on ... should show weight only of gas, 0 should be empty and will always have an idea of how much left.


----------



## trustyrusty (16/1/18)

Anyone know where the weight is stamped, on top I can barely read 4l 2.6 kg but no tare weight ie empty 2015 date, 8.1 kg now, not sure if empty or I have kg to go thanks


----------



## MHB (16/1/18)

It isn't, the information on the bottle relates to the bottle but not the valve. When you do run out of gas, its a really good idea to write the EW on the bottle somewhere with a good permanent marker.
The markings on the bottle are all there for testing.
The 4L is the volume of the bottle, also often expressed as W.C. (water content), the CO2 fill mass is WC*0.66 = 2.46kg
They need that information for bottle testing, where they fill the bottle up with water, pressurise it to a standard pressure (depending on the gas the bottle is being used for), relieve the pressure and check that the bottle hasn't grown.
The bottle mass has to be right to, if it falls the tester assumes its rusting/corroding and will fail the bottle.
Mark


----------



## Coalminer (16/1/18)

MHB said:


> It isn't, the information on the bottle relates to the bottle but not the valve. When you do run out of gas, its a really good idea to write the EW on the bottle somewhere with a good permanent marker.
> The markings on the bottle are all there for testing.
> The 4L is the volume of the bottle, also often expressed as W.C. (water content), the CO2 fill mass is WC*0.66 = 2.46kg
> They need that information for bottle testing, where they fill the bottle up with water, pressurise it to a standard pressure (depending on the gas the bottle is being used for), relieve the pressure and check that the bottle hasn't grown.
> ...


Good info


----------



## trustyrusty (16/1/18)

Think I have newer keg so 10.7 full leaves 8.1 empty.. when I turn the gas pressure gauge goes to about 500psi , so is getting to end I think that happened last time.. normally 900 psi, once it starts going drops quickly. If I shake bottle around I don't hear any liquid as I think you should hear something cheers


----------

